
"37signals is the (Lotus, iPhone, Disney) of software"  - vladimir
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1427-37signals-is-the-lotus-iphone-disney-of-software
======
ksvs
37 Signals is the Moosewood Cafe of software.

